# New Heroes Arise OOC (Re-Recruitment done)



## Jemal (Jun 22, 2003)

HEy all, welcome to the OOC thread for my 'newbies' game, New Heroes Arise.  

So you 4 here goes:

LVL 2 characters, any standard PHB race, any standard PHB class.  I don't allow psionics b/c I don't know them very well.

40 point stat system, using the standard point buy from the DMG.  If you don't know what that means, then here's a list of how much it costs for each stat.
All stats start at 8.  For each # up to 14 it costs 1/point. (9 costs 1 total, 10 costs 2 total, etc)  For 15+16, it costs 2 points each.  For 17 and 18 it costs 3 points each.

Just to make it a little easier, I've come up with a 'default array' of my own that works for the 40 point system.  18, 16, 14, 12, 10, 10.  That's 40 points if you don't wanna work it out yourself.
After you've done all your stats, THEN you add racial modifiers to them.

Max HP at first level, after that it'll be 3/4 rounded down per level (Don't forget to add Con modifier)

You start with 1200 XP and 900 GP.  You can buy anything that doesn't cost more than 450 to start with, and then afterwards you'll have to see what's in stores when you return to town from your adventures.

Anyone with animal companions/familiars, you can start with them but don't forget to pay for them (100 GP for the Familiar summoning, and don't forget feed + water for your companions/familiars.)


You'll be starting in the mountain city of Hilgarn, population aprox 1200.  It is about 5 miles from the mountainous regions to the East, and 100 Miles from the Sea to the South.  North about 160 Miles is the Great Tundra, and there's the Wasting Desert 230 miles to the West.  The area between these four 'walls' is fairly lush, including many acres of farmland, as well as numerous forests, lakes, and rivers.


----------



## Thels (Jun 22, 2003)

Woot!

I prefer to play a Paladin or a Cleric, but I'm gonna wait and see what the party needs.


----------



## duder (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll probably play a dwarf fighter.

Edit: Are you planning on allowing a dwarf to start with prof. with all the dwarf weapons as in 3.5


----------



## Thels (Jun 22, 2003)

They are Familiar with them. That means that they are proficient with them as a Fighter, Ranger, Barbarian or Paladin, unlike other races, and can take Proficiency with them at level 1 as the other classes, unlike other races, who lack the +1 BaB.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 22, 2003)

I play third Edition, not 3.5  I'll wait until I get the official 3.5 stuff before I do Anything with it.


----------



## duder (Jun 22, 2003)

```
Khondar
Dwarf Fighter 2
25 HP, 1200XP


Str: 17 [Base: 17  Items: xx  Race: xx  Deformity: xx  Level: xx] 
Dex: 14 [Base: 14  Items: xx  Race: xx  Deformity: xx  Level: xx] 
Con: 18 [Base: 16  Items: xx  Race: +2  Deformity: xx  Level: xx] 
Int: 13 [Base: 13  Items: xx  Race: xx  Deformity: xx  Level: xx] 
Wis: 10 [Base: 10  Items: xx  Race: xx  Deformity: xx  Level: xx] 
Cha: 10 [Base: 12  Items: xx  Race: -2  Deformity: xx  Level: xx] 


Initative:
 +2


Languages:
 Common
 Dwarven
 Undercommon


Saves:
 Fort +7
 Ref  +2
 Will +0


Armor Class:
 19 [Base: +10, Armor: +5, Dex +2, Shield +2]


Feats:
 Expertise
 Weapon Focus [Dwarven Waraxe]
 Exotic Weapon Prof. [Dwarven Waraxe]


Skills:
 Swim +4 [Rank +1, Stat +3, Items +0]
 Jump +7 [Rank +4, Stat +3, Items +0]
 Climb +7 [Rank +4, Stat +3, Items +0]
 Spot +3 [Rank 6, Stat +0, Items +0]


Base Attack:
 Dwarven Waraxe : +6/+1 : 1d10+3
 Spiked Gauntlet : +5 : 1d4+3
 Large Steel Shield : +5 : 1d6+3


Possessions:
 Large Steel Shield, Spiked [30gp]
 Spiked Gauntlet [5gp]
 Spiked Gauntlet [5gp]
 Dwarven Waraxe [30gp]
 Breastplate [200gp]
 Backpack [2gp]
  4 Potions of Cure Light Wounds [200gp]
  1 Potion of Spider Climb [50gp]
  1 Bedroll [1sp]
  1 Blanket, Winter [5sp]
  20 Trail Rations [20gp]
  1 Waterskin [1gp]
  5 Alchemist's Fire [100gp]
  Travelers Outfit [1gp]
  Coldweather Outfit [8gp]
  19 Platinium Pieces
  12 Gold Pieces

[/color]
```


Lemme know if anyone has suggestions for the character or if I made a mistake as I tend to make them alot


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

im thinking cleric, not sure which race yet, ill make him up 2morrow afternoon...  should have him posted by 2morrow night.


----------



## doghead (Jun 23, 2003)

Update:

I'll edit this rather than repost to save space. 

Human Barbarian Lv2
HP: 25 [12+2+9+2]

Str: 12  Bonus +1
Dex: 14  Bonus +2
Con:14  Bonus +2
Int:14  Bonus +2
Wis:15  Bonus +2
Cha:16  Bonus +3

Saves: 
:: Fort: +5 [Base 3, +2Con]
:: Ref +2 [Base 0, +2 Dex]
:: Will +2 [Base 0, +2 Wis]

Feats
:: Alert
:: CombatReflexes
:: ImprovedInitiative

Class Feats
:: Rage (1/day)
:: Fast Move
:: Uncanny Dodge 

Skills: 35 points 
Class
:: Climb (Str): 3 [ Base 2]
:: Handle Animal (Cha): 6 [Base 3]
:: Intimidate (Cha): 7 [Base 4]
:: Listen (Wis): 6 [Base 4]
:: Ride (Dex): 4 [Base 2]
:: WildernessLore (Wis): 4 [Base 2]
Non-Class
:: Bluff (Cha): 5 [Base 2]
:: MoveSilently (Dex): 3 [Base 1]
:: GatherInfo (Cha):4 [Base 1]
:: SenseMotive (Wis):4 [Base 2]
:: Spot (Wis): 4 [Base 2]
:: Literacy - Common [2]

Equipment

Armour
:: Studded Leather  [25 gp / 25lbs] (+ AB, -1 ChkPen)
:: Small Shield  [3 gp / 5lbs] (+1 AB/-1 ChkPen)
>>  Total [28 gp / 30 lbs]

Weapons
:: Short Spear x2  [4 gp /10 lbs]
:: Short Sword  [10 gp / 3 lbs]
:: Dagger x2  [4 gp / 2 lbs]
:: Composite Shortbow  [30 gp / 2 lbs]
:: Arrows x20  [1 gp / 3 lbs]
>> Total [49 gp / 20 lbs]

Belt Pouch
:: Flint and Steel  [1 gp / *]
:: Sewing Needle  [5 sp/ *]
:: AntiToxin x2  [100 gp / *]
:: Potion - CLW x2 [100 gp / *]
Backpack  [2 gp / 2  lbs]
:: Bedroll  [1 sp / 5 lbs]
:: Blanket  [5 sp / 3 lbs]
:: Lantern - Hooded  [7 gp / 2 lbs]
:: Rations - Trail x5 [25 sp / 5 lbs]
:: Waterskin  [1 gp / 4 lbs (full)]
:: ColdWeather Outfit  [8 gp / 7 lbs]
:: Travel Outfit (spare) [1 gp / 5 lbs]
>> Total [ 224 gp / 33 lbs]

PackDogs - Mastiff x2 [ 300 gp / *]
Storm (18 months, female, 130 lbs)
:: Pack Harness [8 gp / 4 lbs]
:: Rations - Travel x4 [20 sp / 4 lbs]
:: Waterskin - Small  [1 gp / 2 lbs]
:: Rope 50' - Silk  [10 gp / 5 lbs]
Teeth (18 months, male 150 lbs)
:: Pack Harness  [8 gp / 4 lbs]
:: Rations - Travel x3  [15 sp / 3 lbs]
:: Waterskin - Small  [1 gp / 2 lbs]
:: Canvas 2 square yards  [4 sp / 4 lbs]
:: Lamp Oil x2 [2 sp /2 lbs]

Warhorse - Light  [150 gp / *]
:: Saddle Military  [20 gp / 30 lbs]
:: Saddlebags  [4 gp / 8 lbs]
Note: Hoegar usually puts the some of the gear on the horse when he is riding. ie Canvas, Rope, Bedroll and Blanket as well as the Spears and Shield.
>> Total [507 gp / n/a]


Money
:: PP 7   [ 3 BeltPouch, 2 each Dogharness]
:: GP 20 [ 10 BeltPouch, 5 each DogHarness]
:: SP 18 [ 18 BeltPouch]
:: CP 20 [ 20 Beltpouch]

Background

Hoegor father was a member of a Barbarian guard, and as soon as Hoegor was old enough he followed his father's footsteps. Not a particularyly capable fighter, he relies on his wits and speed to prevent others from getting the jump on him in combat. These skills made him quite effective as a guard.

Hoegor developed a real respect for the loyal, gentle, massive Mastiffs that helped guard the castle and animals. He spent a considerable amount of time with the Kennel Master developing his skills at training dogs. He bought and trained two puppies of his own - Storm and Teeth. He  often spent days roaming the hills and forests around the city when they got old enough. 

Hoegor also got drawn into the politics of the city and he stumbled across a plot against his guard's patron, and while he was unable to prevent the assination of the patron, his knowledge enabled the guards to protect the family and ensure the son's succession. 

In return Hoegor was offered many things, but he reqested to be given a year to travel the world. It was granted. That was a month ago.

Appearence

Hoegor is a little shorter and leaner than most Barbarians. He has slightly craggy features set around a classic roman nose. But is too often smiling to come across as stern.

Hoegor continues to wear the traditional barbarian fur cloak. Underneath he wears a jacket and wool pants. His long hair is pulled back and tied with rag and plastered with white mud in the tradition of his people.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2003)

Duder: 
Your Fort save should be +7 (+3 base for class level, +4 con modifier)

And your Swim, Climb, and Jump checks should be lower.  The Armour Check penalty for Breast Plate is -4, so your Jump+Climb would each be at +3 only (Unless you take your armour off to climb or jump).

ANd your SWIM is going to be heavily in the negatives, b/c you get a -1 for each 5 Lbs you're wearing/carrying.

Without your backpack you're carrying 69 Lbs, resulting in a -13 to your swim check.

WITH your backpack, your total weight carried is over 90 Lbs, for a -18 to your Swim check.

So don't fall in the water.


Also, this is to everyone: 
Look carefully at what Duder did.  He may have made a few math mistakes, but he remembered to buy the cold weather stuff, which will probably come in useful when you're right by the Mountains.  Good thinking, man.  Now we gotta get the other guys characters then we'll be ready to go.  I'll start setting up the IC stuff once 4 or 5 characters are done, so we'll be ready to go when everyone's done.


----------



## duder (Jun 23, 2003)

Yeah, I dont plan to do much with all that on, so i'll leave it how it is for now because I plan to change armor within a level or two.

PS: If you want the shadowdancer priestege class start make your first 3 levels fighter and forth a level of ranger and just make sure your int is 14 or more and you should easily make the requirements by level 5. If I were you, I'd also put 18 into dex ,make my race an elf and then use two shortswords as your main weapon. With weapon finesse you won't have to worry about your strength score and you'll have a nice +5 to hit with your dex. Just a suggestion 

PPS: How do we plan on deciding who is the leader of the party? Whoever has the highest charisma or should we just make decisions as a group.


----------



## doghead (Jun 23, 2003)

So, so far

:: Dwarf Fighter.
:: Human Barbarian.
:: Paladin or Cleric.

I wonder what's next ...

Update: 

Thanks duder. I did think about persuing the ShadowDancer, but chose the Barbarian instead, mostly because the background idea just popped into my head.

Update: Update:

I knew that there was something else. I think that the best person for leader will become apparent as we set up.

Final Update: Update: Update:

To the Boss: Do you  want editorial input before backgrounds are posted. Or do would you prefer them to become apparent IC. Also, do want to allow convictions that may cause tension with in the group. It can add to the roleplaying, but I have seen groups self distruct over it.


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *So, so far
> 
> :: Dwarf Fighter.
> :: Human Barbarian.
> ...




Human Cleric.

I got my character done last night, so ill type him up this afternoon.


----------



## bruin (Jun 23, 2003)

Final Update (Really!)

Haldamir of the Antinomies 
Half Elf, Monk Lv. 2, Lawful Neutral
Str 14
Dex 16
Con 12
Int 12
Wis 18
Cha 8

HP 16 (8+1 + 6+1)
Fort +4
Ref +6
Will +7
Speed 30 ft. (carrying Light Load)
Check Penalty 0
AC 17 (10 +3 Dex, +0 Monk Bonus, +4 Wis)

BAB +1
Preferred Melee: Masterwork Kama +4 Slash 1d6+2 (x2 crit)
Alternate Melee: Unarmed Strike +3 Blud. 1d6+2 (x2 crit)
Preferred Ranged: Shuriken +4 Pier. 1 (3 per attack) (x2 crit)

Feats:
Monk: Improved Unarmed Strike; Flurry of Blows; Stunning Attack; Evasion; Deflect Arrows
Regular: Dodge

Skills: 25 Ranks

Balance +6 (3 +3 Dex)
Climb +5 (3 +2 Str)
Hide +6 (3 +3 Dex)
Jump +5 (3 +2 Str)
Listen +5 (0 +4 Wis +1 Half-Elf)
Move Silently +6 (3 +3 Dex)
Swim +6/-4 (5 +2 Str -1/-11 Equipment)
Tumble +6 (3 +3 Dex)

Cross Class Skills:

Search +3 (1 +1 Int +1 Half-Elf)
Spot +5 (0 +4 Wis +1 Half-Elf)

Equipment: (55 lb)

On Person:
Monk's Outfit (2 lb)-5 GP
Masterwork Kama (2 lb)-302 GP
Shuriken (10) in Belt Pouch (2 lb)-11 GP

Backpack:
Backpack (2 lb)-2 GP
Waterskin (4 lb)-1 GP
Cold Weather Outfit (7 lb)-8 GP
Bedroll (5 lb)-1 sp
Winter Blanket (3 lb)-5 sp
Torch (1 lb)-1 cp
Trail Rations (20) (20 lb)-10 GP
Flint/Steel-1 GP
Silk Rope (5 lb)-10 GP
4 Potions of Cure Light Wounds-200 GP
Coins-35 PP, 1 GP, 3 SP, 9 CP (1 lb)

Backstory:  One morning over 20 years ago, the monks of the Order of the Antinomies near Hilgarn found a baby placed carefully near the doors of their monastery-not an entirely uncommon event, as many of their order found their way into the brotherhood in just this manner.  Not that all became monks--most lived under the brotherhood's care until they came of age, leaving to become fighters and adventurers, or simply to live more liberally than the ascetics normally tolerated in their ranks; a small few remained and devoted themselves wholeheartedly to the pursuit of self-perfection.  No one outside the order knows exactly what the "antinomies" are, although they would seem to refer to paradoxes in thought or substance that either enable or prevent the monk from ascending to higher order of being.

Only subjectively lawful, the monks see higher order in self-control, dismissing social and political order as fantasies that obscure the individual's ability to determine his own path to enlightenment--though they will admit that these fantasies serve their purpose for those who have no interest in becoming monks.  While philosophically neutral, they tend towards good and try to alleviate suffering wherever they find it, but are cautious about the complacency that can result from the absence of suffering; such complacency can turn on itself, they warn, and 
bring even greater suffering for those who have lost the discipline to confront it.

Young Haldamir is a promising young monk in many ways, but Brother Genison has recently become concerned about his aloof and critical manner around others.  Haldamir had always been shy, probably feeling something of an outsider due to his elven blood (they had given him that name to honor his heritage, though his true origins are to this day unknown).  Haldamir often remains hidden behind a stoic mask and hides his thoughts, but when he does speak he can be haughty and judgmental--as such, people outside the brotherhood are very often put off by his manner. 

Genison, knowing that the young lad can never resolve the problem of the antinomies without overcoming this conceit--or perhaps it was more of a defense mechanism than real conceit--has decided to dispatch him from the monastery to pursue for a time the life of an adventurer.  Egotism cannot masquerade as self-knowledge, he reasons, and in the isolation and safety of the 
monastery, the boy will never overcome this fault, being surrounded by the familiar faces of the brotherhood. Haldamir must learn to appreciate the insights and values of others before he can, paradoxically, appreciate himself and his path.  So the young monk found himself one morning on the road to Hilgarn, where our story begins. 

Note: He'll eventually gain skill in Diplomacy and if we advance far enough for attribute increases, he'll be gaining points in Charisma and stop being such a prick


----------



## Thels (Jun 23, 2003)

So far I'm counting:

Dwarf Fighter
Human Cleric
Human Barbarian
Half-Elf Monk

Lots of firepower, but lacking magic and stealth. Though I'd love to play a paladin (Especially since it depends on a lot of attributes with which the 40 points help with a lot), I'll see what the group needs. I'll wait for the others 1st though.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Character*

I can play whatever. At the moment Rogue, Wizard, or Sorcerer look like the likely candidates.

Tailspinner


----------



## batchie (Jun 23, 2003)

I was going to be a Dwarf fighter but since someone else is doing that I will try my hand at a Half Elf sorcerer. I will get him writen up asap.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2003)

Doghead,

Your stats only add up to 38. You still have 2 points to spend.


----------



## Thels (Jun 23, 2003)

So we still need a Rogue. Tail, you want it? If you don't I guess I'll take it, cuz we oughta have one.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2003)

Everyone: Please no coloured text.  My monitor has trouble displaying it, so I have to copy+paste it to a notepad just to read it, so please just leave it out.

Doghead: Your character should have 2 more points to distribute, like Tailspinner said.

Also your saves should be 5/2/2, not 3/0/0.
You still need to work out your total skill checks, all you have written down is the Ranks.
Finally, your total equipment costs about 300 GP more than you are supposed to have.

Bruin: You aren't able to take W.Focus as a feat b/c all you have is a first lvl feat, and Monks don't get a +1 BAB at first level.

Other than that he looks great.

that's three characters done and criticized, now need the rest and fixes to these.

Duder, everything looks good now.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Character*

I'll be playing a halfling rogue. I'll have the character up soon.

Tailsinner


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

ok hes done, this is my first cleric ever so im sure i messed a few things up, just emme know what i did wrong if anything.

HERE HE IS......


----------



## Thels (Jun 23, 2003)

You don't have 4 1st level spells, but 3+1 1st level spells, so 3 cleric spells and 1 domain spell. These are 2 seperate spelllists, you can't fill domain spells with spells from your cleric list or vice versa (unless the spell is on both lists of course). Also, you can't spontaneously cast domain spells.

Since we got the rogue and mage filled, I'm building a paladin (The party is big enough to use more than 1 character that can heal). Could my character start with 1 or 2 cure light wounds potions?


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

o ok... thels can u give me like a sample spell list with sun and healing as the domains and the amount of spells i get?  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.


----------



## Thels (Jun 23, 2003)

Just drop one of the 1st level spells and add either Cure Light Wounds or Endure Elements.

The +1 is always a Domain spell.


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

o ok, what do i have to do to be able to drop a spell for a healing spell spontaniously?  And i take it when it says im +1 level for casting healing spells, that means for cure light wounds i heal 1d8+3 instead o just +2 right?


----------



## Thels (Jun 23, 2003)

You just have to say you do. You don't need to memorize cure spells. When you feel like casting a cure spell, you 'drop' one of your spells (NOT a domain spell) and cast a cure spell of the same or lower level instead.

Because of this, it's usually clever to mark out your domain spells, putting it between [brackets].


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

ok, here he is again, lemme know if i messed anything else up...


----------



## Thels (Jun 23, 2003)

Hmm, looked through it, and I think both your Fortitude and your Will save are 1 too high. Also, it looks like you got a little too many skillpoints, but I'm not sure since the ranks are not visible.

Found another one... You only have 4 0th level spells (remember, no 0th level spells for high wisdom).


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

I made it on a character geerator.  BTW, if u think the skill points arwe too high cause of listen and spot, it is because i took alertness.  I get 20 skill points for being 2nd lvl human cleric.  Not sure about the saves, that is what it said on the character generator.  Im going to copy paste it too, because when i clicked on the link that it made, it sent me to a site which was very hard to read.  so heres the copy pasted version...  o and btw, i forgot to add my remaining money at first, so ill add that to the copy paste version, which will be the 1 i use.  Ill also add the file 1 just in case, at the bottom.

Jeremiah Tansden
Human Cleric level 2
Nuetral Good
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 186
Age: 26
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Brown
Diety: Pelor

Stats:
STR: 12 (+1)
DEX: 10 (+0)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 18 (+4)
CHA: 12 (+1)

HP: 20
AC: 18
FORT: +7
REFL: +0
WILL: +6
INIT: +0

Concentration +7
Diplomacy +4
Heal +8
Knowledge (religion) +6
Listen +7
Spot +7

Feats:
Alertness
Extra Turning

Languages:
common
celestial

Domains:
Healing:
Cast healing spells at +1 level
Cure light wounds (1)
Sun:
Perform a greater turning 1 per day
endure elements (1)

Spells prepared:
0th level (5): Detect magic (2), Light (1), Mending (1), detect poison (1)
1st level (3+[1]): Comprehend language (1), bless (1), magic weapon (1), [Endure Elements (1)]

Attacks:
Morning star: +2
Damage: 1d8+1

Heavy Crossbow: +1
Damage: 1d10

Items:
Banded Mail
Backpack
Bedroll
Morningstar
Heavy crossbow
large steel shield
2 crossbow bolts
flint and steel
healer's kit
holly and mistletoe
Silver Holy Symbol
4 potions of cure light wounds
7 days of trail rations
50' of hemp rope
3 sunrods
2 tindertwigs
2 full waterskins

GP: 276
SP: 13
CP: 10


----------



## duder (Jun 23, 2003)

Bruin, I've played a few monks so I'm going to give you some suggestions on making your character a little better.

1) Drop your strength to 10 and put the points into Con and Int

2) For a first level feat take Weapon Finesse [Unarmed]

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Thels (Jun 23, 2003)

Here's my character, Deirdre Silvereyes, a 2nd level human paladin.

Note, I got her a cloak and some jewelry as flavor items, paying 10 GP for them. If you think they would be more expensive, just say so, and I'll deduct the extra costs (maybe selling an item to do so).


----------



## duder (Jun 24, 2003)

Dwarf Fighter
Human Cleric
Human Barbarian
Half-Elf Monk
Human Paladin

I'd reccomend a rogue over a spellcaster however a sorceror wouldn't hurt.


----------



## bruin (Jun 24, 2003)

duder said:
			
		

> *Bruin, I've played a few monks so I'm going to give you some suggestions on making your character a little better.
> 
> 1) Drop your strength to 10 and put the points into Con and Int
> 
> ...




My reasoning is that he should be fast moving and athletic, and good in his core skills (many of which emphasize strength).  It wouldn't make sense if he was weaker than he is.  Plus, it would lower his carrying capacity and give him a nasty check penalty on most of his class skills.  He'll end up with this eventually, when we start getting treasure and such, but I sort of want a dashing/stealthy/mobile monk. 

Adding more to Con doesn't work just as a character choice; I want him to be slender and graceful, not beefy.  Even if he isn't constrained by rules to be weak like elves, I don't want him to be a tank either.

So I guess my choices are based more on character than the best survival strategy(which may get me killed, but that's ok)

Jemal, I edited my post above and took Dodge as my feat.

Update: And bought some healing potions (don't want to forget those!)


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2003)

> Doghead: Your character should have 2 more points to distribute, like Tailspinner said.
> 
> Also your saves should be 5/2/2, not 3/0/0.
> You still need to work out your total skill checks, all you have written down is the Ranks.
> Finally, your total equipment costs about 300 GP more than you are supposed to have.




Jemal

OK. Sorry about the firebrick.

:: Wis now 15.

:: Saves inc Ability mods.

:: Skills now inc Ability mods.

:: Rechecked the equipment. It comes to about 802GP, with the rest in coin. No single item above 450GP. Thats right isn't it?

:: The animals were just a try and see what you say.

:: Do characters need to select proficiency with Weapons and Armour listed for their class. ie Barabarian has Simple and Martial Weapons, Light, Medium armour and Shields. (from SRD).


----------



## Thels (Jun 24, 2003)

duder said:
			
		

> *Dwarf Fighter
> Human Cleric
> Human Barbarian
> Half-Elf Monk
> ...




Add:
Half-Elf Sorceror (Batchie)
Halfling Rogue (Tailspinner)
And you got a quite wellrounded party. More fightingpower than magic, but that's not bad for a lowlevel party.


----------



## bruin (Jun 24, 2003)

Update: In this post I originally asked whether monks could use masterwork or enhanced gauntlets in tandem with their unarmed strike abilities.  I found the answer to my own dumb question at the wizards site--the monk loses most of their unarmed strike benefits, so its not worth it.  

I bought a masterwork kama instead and added it to the character post above.  That should be the last change I make.


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2003)

I couldn't get the players and characters straight in my head so I put this togther.

duder ........ Khondar :: Dwarf :: Fighter :: **
doghead ... Hoegor :: Human :: Barbarian :: CN
Bruin ......... Haldamir :: Half Elf :: Monk :: LN
Thels ......... Deirdre :: Human :: Paladin :: LG
Tailspinner .. Jillian :: Halfling :: Rogue :: CG
Shaff ......... Jeremiah :: Human :: Clereic :: NG
Batchie ...... Kordrim :: Half Elf :: Sorcerer :: CG
Splitmage >

Any corrections?
Any news from Splitmage?

3 Chaotic, 2 Lawful, 
3 Neutral,
4 Good,

Just putsing ...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 24, 2003)

*Jillian Tealeaf*

Character Name : Jillian Tealeaf
Race : Halfling
Class : Rogue
Alignment : Chaotic Good

Gender : Female
Age : 22
Height : 2’8”
Weight : 27#
Skin : Fair
Eyes : Blue
Hair : Black

Character Level : 2
EXP Points Gained : 1200
EXP Needed For Next Level : 3000

Known Languages :
Common, Halfling, Gnome, Goblin, Orc

-------------------------------------------------------

Strength : 10 (+0) 
Dexterity : 20 (+5)
Constitution : 14 (+2)
Intelligence : 16 (+3)
Wisdom : 10 (+0)
Charisma : 10 (+0)

-------------------------------------------------------

Armor Class : 19
Flatfooted Armor Class : 14
Touch Armor Class : 16

-------------------------------------------------------

Hit Points : 14

-------------------------------------------------------

Save vs. Fortitude : +3
Save vs. Reflex : +9
Save vs. Will : +1
Special Save Notes : +2 save vs. fear

-------------------------------------------------------

Initiative Modifier : +9
Base Attack Bonus : +1
Melee Attack Bonus : +2
Ranged Attack Bonus : +7
Thrown Attack Bonus : +8

-------------------------------------------------------

Weapons :
Masterwork Short Sword (Small, 1d6, 19-20/x2, Piercing)
+3 Attack Bonus
Masterwork Dagger (Tiny, 1d4, 19-20/x2, 10ft, Piercing)
+3 (+9 if thrown) Attack Bonus
Dart (Small, 1d4, x2, 20ft, Piercing)
+8 Attack Bonus

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills :

Appraise/3 (Int)
Balance/10 (Dex) ** 5 ranks
Bluff/1 (Cha) ** 1 rank
Climb/7 (Str) ** 5 ranks
Concentration/2 (Con)
Craft/3 (Int)
Decipher Script/4 (Int) ** 1 rank
Disable Device/8 (Int) ** 5 ranks
Escape Artist/9 (Dex) ** 4 ranks
Forgery/3 (Int)
Hide/14 (Dex) ** 5 ranks
Jump/6 (Str) ** 4 ranks
Listen/6 (Wis) ** 4 ranks
Move Silently/12 (Dex) ** 5 ranks
Open Lock/10 (Dex) ** 5 ranks
Read Lips/4 (Int) ** 1 rank
Ride/5 (Dex)
Search/7 (Int) ** 4 ranks
Spot/4 (Wis) ** 4 ranks
Swim/0 (Str)
Tumble/6 (Dex) ** 1 rank
Use Rope/6 (Dex) ** 1 rank

-------------------------------------------------------

Feat :
Improved Initiative

-------------------------------------------------------

Equipment & Gear :
Masterwork Short Sword (310 gp, 3#)
Masterwork Dagger (301 gp, 1#)
10 Darts (5 gp, 5#)
Masterwork Studded Leather (175 gp, 10#)
Backpack (2 gp, 0.5#)
Traveler's outfit (1 gp, 2.5#)
Masterwork Thieves’ Tools (100 gp, 2#)
Trail Rations [6 days] (3 gp, 6#)
Total (897 gp, 30#)

Treasure: 3 gp

-------------------------------------------------------

Base Speed : 20ft
Normal Speed : 15ft

-------------------------------------------------------

Character History :

Coming Soon


----------



## batchie (Jun 24, 2003)

This is my first time playing a sorcer so feel free to tell me of any changes you think might help

Character profile
==================================================
            Name : Kordrim
            Race : Half Elf
           Class : Sorcerer
       Alignment : Chaotic good
           Level : Lvl 2
      Experience : 1600
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
             Age : 33
          Height : 5'4"
          Weight : 112lb
            Eyes : Green
            Hair : Light brown
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
             STR : 12  +1
             DEX : 12  +1
             CON : 16  +3
             INT : 14  +2
             WIS : 14  +2
             CHA : 16  +3
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
         Hit die : d4
      Hit points : 13
           Speed : 30
             ACP : 0
    Armour class : 11
      Initiative : +1
         Fort Sv : 0+3 = +3
          Ref Sv : 0+1 = +1
         Will Sv : 3+2 = +5 
        Base Att : 1
       Melee Att : 1+1= +2 
      Ranged Att : 1+1= +2 
==================================================
Skills    -  2+2=4x4=16+4= 20pts               max ranks= 5/2½
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
      Spellcraft (Int) : 4+2= +6
   Concentration (Con) : 4+3= +7
Knowledge(arcana)(Int) : 4+2= +6
(x)       Search (Int) : 2+2+1= +5
(x)         Spot (Wis) : 2+2+1= +5
==================================================
Feats
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weapon proficiency (simple)
Toughness
==================================================
Spells - daily allowance = 7/5
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lvl 0 = 5
----------
Detect magic (v,s)
Flare (v)
Light (v,m/df)
Mage hand (v,s)
Ray of frost (v,s)
----------
Lvl 1 = 2
----------
Colour spray (v,s,m)
Magic missile (v,s)
=================================================
Equipment
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weapons
-------
Short spear (1d8, crit x3, 20', 5lb, large, piercing) 2gp
Light crossbow (1d8, crit 19-20 x2, 80', 6ld, piercing) 35gp
Crossbow bolts x 5 (50, 5lb) 5gp
-----
Gear
-----
Backpack - 2gp 
  Waterskin x2 - 2gp
  Bedroll - 1sp
  Winter blanket - 5sp 
  Flint and steel - 1gp
  Trail rations x7 - 3gp 5sp
  Cold weather outfit - 8gp
Spell component pouch - 5gp
Cure light wounds x4 - 200gp
Scholars outfit - 5gp
Money - 631gp 5sp
==================================================
Racial bonuses
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Immune to sleep and similar effects
+2 bonus save against enchantment spells or effects
Low light vision
+1 bonus on listen,search and spot checks
elven blood allows use of racially specific items and powers
==================================================
Background
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kordrim is from a small forest to the east of Hilgarn. It is just a small comunity of elves that live there but the have gotten fed up of all the trouble that Kordrim's attitude has cost them and he has been banished from the group till he can prove himself a follower of the elven ways.
His father was one of the many men of Hilgarn that liked to dabble with elven women and he was the result of one of these encounters. As for his mother she has done everything she can to prepare Kordrim of what would be the reaction to his duel racial traits but in the end she too has begun to have douts about whether he can handle the strain.
Kordrims main aim in life is to prove that having a human father and elven mother is a good thing and not a defect as most of his encounters have proven.
==================================================


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey Batchie, is that a flying sorcer?   

I was wondering why Bruin didn't take any Masterwork items, as all of his stuff cost less than my dog .... whoops, just checked, he's been shopping.  

I'll update the group list in a mo'. Anyone seen any potentially interesting tie-ins between characters?

Looking good to go.

PS: Tailspinner has heaps of skills ... checks the book ... ahh, class skills that are not "Trained only", probably. Useful to note down. Should also get my Weapon/Armour numbers sorted as well. Back to the book. But bed first I think. Later.


----------



## shaff (Jun 24, 2003)

All the humans could be from the same town...  theres a lot of them.


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2003)

Obviously, any background stuff is subject to the whims of the DM, but I don't think Hoegor is a local. He would more likely to know one of the others through having travelled together for aways. But nobody else seems to have a horse, if memory serves, and many seem to be local. Characters that is, not horses.


----------



## shaff (Jun 24, 2003)

welll, barbarians can run pretty fast.


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2003)

> welll, barbarians can run pretty fast.




I don't need to run. I got the horse.


----------



## bruin (Jun 25, 2003)

batchie said:
			
		

> *This is my first time playing a sorcer so feel free to tell me of any changes you think might help*




Batchie, I think spellcasters apply their ability bonuses to spells per day rather than spells known.  So your SPD would be higher than you listed at 6/5 but your spells known would only be 5/2, with no level 2 or 3 spells.  You also get bonus spd for level 2 and 3 spells, but only when you've advanced far enough to know spells at those levels.

Looks pretty good otherwise, though you might want to list some sort of clothing (unless he's a nudist)


----------



## Thels (Jun 25, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *But nobody else seems to have a horse, if memory serves, *




Memory serves you wrong.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2003)

Allright, everyone looks fairly good.  I think I'm gonna give up on Splitmage, he hasn't shown yet so we'll go with what we have.  I think 7 PCs is good.

I'm starting a Rogues Gallery, I'ld like everyone to post their characters there.  Please don't post it as a document, post it as an actual message. (IE if it's currently a document, cut+paste it into the text box)

Also, I don't want any edits of your characters.  Once they go into the rogues gallery they're final.  until u put it there u can change it all you want, but no editing once it's in the rogues gallery thread.

So don't post it there until you're sure it's complete.


As to tie-ins between characters, I can see a few that would work, but I don't think it'll be too hard to get you guys into the adventure.


----------



## Thels (Jun 25, 2003)

Character Name:	Deirdre Silvereyes
Player Name:	Thels
Dungeon Master:	Jemal
Race&Gender:	Human, Female
Class&Level:	Paladin2
Alignment:	Lawful Good
Deity:		Heironeous
Size:		Medium
Age:		21
Height:		5'6"
Weight:		140lb
Skin&Eyes:	Fair, Silver
Hair:		Long Black

Strength:	16 (+3)
Dexterity:	12 (+1)
Constitution:	10 ( 0)
Intelligence:	10 ( 0)
Wisdom:		14 (+2)
Charisma:	18 (+4)

Fortitude Save:	+7 (+3 Base, +0 Con, +4 Divine Grace)
Reflex Save:	+5 (+0 Base, +1 Dex, +4 Divine Grace)
Will Save:	+6 (+0 Base, +2 Wis, +4 Divine Grace)

Melee Attack:	+5 (+2 Base, +3 Str)
Ranged Attack:	+3 (+2 Base, +1 Dex)
Initiative:	+1 (+1 Dex)

Max Weight:	76 (Light), 153 (Medium), 230 (Heavy), 		230 (Over head), 460 (Off ground), 1150 (Push or drag)
Movement Speed:	30/x4, 20/x4, 20/3x

Armor Class:	19 (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
Hit Points:	17 (of 17)
Experience:	1200 (need 3000)

Languages:	1
Common

Skills:		15 (3/level)
Handle Animal	+9 (+5 Ranks, +4 Cha), Horse, Dog, Pony, Donkey, Cattle
Ride		+8 (+5 Ranks, +1 Dex, +2 Synergy), +2 to stay in the saddle
Knw Religion	+2 (+2 Ranks, +0 Int)
Heal		+5 (+3 Ranks, +2 Wis)

Class Features:
Weapon Proficiency: All Simple
Weapon Proficiency: All Martial
Armor Proficiency: All
Shield Proficiency
Detect Evil
Divine Grace
Lay on Hands
Divine Health
Aura of Courage
Smite Evil

Feats:
Weapon Proficiency: Bastard Sword
Mounted Combat

Weapons:
Bastard Sword, To Hit +5, Dmg 1d10+3, Crit 19-20/x2, Medium, Slashing, 10lb

Armor:
Banded Mail, Armor +6, Max Dex +1, Check -6, Heavy, 35lb
Large Steel Shield, Armor +2, Check -2, 15lb

Other Equipment:
Explorer's Outfit
Cold Weather's Outfit, 7lb
Skyblue Cloak, 3lb
Silver Holy Symbol
Silver Jewelry
Horse and Equipment (See below)

Backpack, 2lb
Healer's Kit, 1lb
Potion of Cure Light Wounds
Whetstone, 1lb
Flint and Steel
Torch, 1lb, x7
Hemp Rope, 10lb
Bedroll, 5lb
Winter Blanket, 3lb
Sack, 1/2lb, x2

Total Weight:	85 lb
Money:		0pp, 9gp, 9sp, 9cp
__________________________________________________
Character Name:	Dana
Race&Gender:	Heavy Warhorse, Female
Class&Level:	Horse4
Alignment:	Neutral
Size:		Large
Age:		3
Height:		5'0" (Back), 6'6" (Head)
Weight:		1432lb
Hair&Eyes:	Brown, Brown

Strength:	18 (+4)
Dexterity:	13 (+1)
Constitution:	17 (+3)
Intelligence:	 2 (-4)
Wisdom:		13 (+1)
Charisma:	 6 (-2)

Fortitude Save:	 +7 (+4 Base, +3 Con)
Reflex Save:	 +5 (+4 Base, +1 Dex)
Will Save:	 +2 (+1 Base, +1 Wis)

Attacks:	Hooves +6, Hooves +6, Bite +1
Damage:		Hooves 1d6+4, Hooves 1d6+4, Bite 1d4+2

Max Weight:	300 (Light), 600 (Medium), 900 (Heavy),	4500 (Push or drag)
Movement Speed:	50

Armor Class:	14 (-1 Size, +1 Dex, +4 Natural)
Hit Points:	30 (of 30)

Equipment:
Military Saddle, 30 lb
Bit and Bridle, 1 lb
Saddle Bags, 8 lb
Horse Food, 10 lb, x7
Waterskin, 4 lb, x7
Trail Ration, 1 lb, x7
Torch, 1 lb, x7
Sack, 1/2lb, x2

Total Weight:	152 lb
Money:		0pp, 0gp, 0sp, 0cp

Languages:
None

Skills:
Listen		 +7 (+6 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Spot		 +7 (+6 Ranks, +1 Wis)

Abilities:
Scent
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency

Tricks:
Attack
Attack Unnatural
Come
Down
Heel
Stay
__________________________________________________
When Bevier Woolsborth was born, he looked just like any other human baby, except for one anomaly, his eyes were colored silver. When he was a young boy, a priest passed through the village. He noticed Bevier's eyes and was intrigued by them. Inquiring the local townfolk, he learned that Bevier was a honest, goodworking boy, but happened to have a lot of siblings, which made his parents have a hard time keeping enough food on the table. The priest made an agreement with Bevier's father that he would take Bevier along to his temple and take good care of him. In exchange, he would leave the family a certain amount of gold, so they could take care of the other children. Bevier never saw his family again.

Bevier grew up to be a respectful cleric of Heironeous. At young age he believed he received his divine powers from his special eyes. The other priests managed to convince him into believing this was not the case and that his powers came from Heironeous directly. However, he still believed his eyes to be special, and in honor of them, he changed his name to Bevier Silvereyes. He married to one of the women attending the temple, called Sylvia Oakland. A year later, they got a daughter, who surprisingly had the same silvercolored eyes as her father. A few months later, Bevier left the town to attend for a quest, but did not return.

Deirdre's youth had a lot of involvement from the Heironeous temple, as the priests saw it as their duty to assist the assumed widow in raising the little girl. Deirdre followed this with great interest, curious about the life her father, whom she never actually knew. While growing older, she showed to become a woman of great physical and mental strength, as well as a will to follow the same path her father followed those years ago. The priests told her she should seek training at the temple once she was old enough. At the temple, Deirdre received lessons in various skills, including combat and divine powers. Devoting all her time to the temple, her trainings payed off.

Inhereting her father's loan, Deirdre bought a young horse called Dana, which she raised and cherised while it grew out to be a fine horse and a friend she could take with her wherever she went. Now, with her trainings complete, Deirdre wants to set out and use her skills to help those who are in need of it. She hopes to someday find out what happened to her father, though it does not have her priority.
__________________________________________________
Deirdre is a woman of striking beauty, possessing a wellformed body, a cute round face and long black hair hanging on her back down to her waist. She has a fair skin void of any marks, but the most surprising detail is probably her eyes with the pupils surrounded by silver irisses. Deirdre is usually dressed in clothes that are designed towards comfort, but tries her best to look good in them, with the help of a skyblue cloak. A silver chain showing a hand holding a lightning bolt hangs around her neck. Silver earrings decorate her ears and a bracelet and 2 silver rings cover her wrist and fingers.

Deirdre usually carries a smile upon her face and talks in a charming way, unless something is at hand, in which case she doesn't wait to step right into action and tries to dissolve the situation as best as she can. Deirdre is not pleased by males trying to make obvious advances towards her. She feels bonding as something special and would only bond to a man in such way if she really knew he had the best of interests and would be able to commit from then on. Needless to say, it would take someone quite a while to get there.


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry Thels. 

Actually, it was the computer rather than my memory which servered me wrong. It tagged you deirdre file as a gif file (?) so I hadn't been able to open it. But a Paladin without a horse, what was I thinking (or perhaps I wasn't).


----------



## shaff (Jun 25, 2003)

a barbarian and a paladin... what a pair... LOL


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2003)

Can't see it happening. Barbarians like chicks who can chugg beer through their nose and mouth at the same time.


----------



## batchie (Jun 25, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Batchie, I think spellcasters apply their ability bonuses to spells per day rather than spells known.  So your SPD would be higher than you listed at 6/5 but your spells known would only be 5/2, with no level 2 or 3 spells.  You also get bonus spd for level 2 and 3 spells, but only when you've advanced far enough to know spells at those levels.
> 
> Looks pretty good otherwise, though you might want to list some sort of clothing (unless he's a nudist) *




Ye I want a nudy sorcerer .

As for the spell stuff the way I read it is that you get extra spells. I just never say the bit that says you dont actually get to use the 2nd 3rd level spells till I get a level that lets you use them.

(bottom corner of page 7 in PHB)


----------



## Thels (Jun 25, 2003)

A - on the spell progression table means you are unable to cast spells of that level. So even if you get bonus spells for that level, they do not apply yet.

A 0 on the spell progression table means that you are able to cast them, but on default do not receive spells for them on default, so your bonus spells do apply.


----------



## bruin (Jun 25, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *A - on the spell progression table means you are unable to cast spells of that level. So even if you get bonus spells for that level, they do not apply yet.
> 
> A 0 on the spell progression table means that you are able to cast them, but on default do not receive spells for them on default, so your bonus spells do apply. *




So that's for spells known, rather than spells per day?  Based on the examples from the book I thought it was spells per day that receive the bonus.  For example, on p. 50 (describing sorcerers):

"*The number of spells he can cast per day * is improved by his bonus spells, if any.  For instance, at 1st level, the sorcerer Hennet can cast four 1st level spells per day--three for being 1st level ... plus one thanks to his High Charisma.  However, *he only knows two 1st-level spells* ..." 2 Spells known being the standard for anyone, High Charisma or no.

If the bonus applied to spells known rather than SPD, the sorcerer in the example would know 3 1st level spells, rather than two, but only able cast 3 per day, rather than 4, as discussed in that passage.

What am I missing?  According to this, batchie's sorceror should have extra SPD but only know the standard number of spells listed in the the table on p. 49 for a second level sorceror.  When he finally gains enough levels to know 2nd and 3rd level spells, then he can take advantage of the bonus SPD.  Did they change this at some point?  Is it meant to apply to both?  So confused 

You guys need to be patient with me, as I don't understand all this yet.


----------



## Thels (Jun 25, 2003)

No, high attribute scores affect spells per day. For the Sorceror this is Charisma. But it only affects spell levels of which you can cast at least 0 already (For the sorceror it's always at least 3 already).

So your 2nd level bonus spells will activate at level 4
Your 3rd level bonus spells will activate at level 6
Etc

Spells Known are exactly as they're in the list.


----------



## batchie (Jun 25, 2003)

I have adjust it to what you say. I also included some cloths


----------



## Thels (Jun 26, 2003)

There are indeed a lot of humans. Oh well. Normally I might consider switching to Aasimar, but seeing the 'Newbie' nature of this campaign, I don't think that's a very great idea.


----------



## doghead (Jun 26, 2003)

OK. I've checked and rechecked the character until my eyes started watering - but I think I have got everything sorted. Thanks to everyone for your characters. I used them to identify details I hadn't covered.

To Jemal:
If you are planning to allow the characters to have some contact before the campaign starts, could you give us a quick run down of the sit so we can start some IC discussion. (OK, so I'm keen to give the character a run ...   )

I couldn't find the Rogues Gallery thread. I assume that it is under the NHA monika. Is it up? 

To Thels:
You seen to have most of the answers at your fingertips. If you have time, could you post the stats for dogs (Big?, war?) and light warhorses.

To Everyone:
Tally ho!


----------



## shaff (Jun 26, 2003)

Jemal when are you wanting to get this game off the ground?


----------



## Thels (Jun 26, 2003)

Light Warhorse:

Alignment: Neutral
Size: Large
Languages: None
Tricks: Any 6

Strength:	16 (+3)
Dexterity:	13 (+1)
Constitution: 17 (+3)
Intelligence:  2 (-4)
Wisdom: 13 (+1)
Charisma: 6 (-2)

Fortitude Save: +6 (+3 Base, +3 Con)
Reflex Save: +4 (+3 Base, +1 Dex)
Will Save: +2 (+1 Base, +1 Wis)

Hit Points: 22 (3d8+9)
Armor Class: 13 (-1 Size, +1 Dex, +3 Natural)
Initiative: +1 (+1 Dex)

Attacks: Hooves +4, Hooves +4, Bite -1
Damage: Hooves 1d4+3, Hooves 1d4+3, Bite 1d3+1

Max Weight: 230 (Light), 460 (Medium), 690 (Heavy), 3450 (Push or drag)
Movement Speed: 60

Skills:
Listen +7 (+6 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Spot +7 (+6 Ranks, +1 Wis)

Abilities:
Scent
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency
__________________________________________________

Riding Dog:

Alignment: Neutral
Size: Medium
Languages: None
Tricks: Any 6

Strength:	15 (+2)
Dexterity:	15 (+2)
Constitution: 15 (+2)
Intelligence:  2 (-4)
Wisdom: 12 (+1)
Charisma: 6 (-2)

Fortitude Save: +5 (+3 Base, +2 Con)
Reflex Save: +5 (+3 Base, +2 Dex)
Will Save: +1 (+0 Base, +1 Wis)

Hit Points: 13 (2d8+4)
Armor Class: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex)

Attacks: Bite +3
Damage: Byte 1d6+3

Max Weight: 100 (Light), 200 (Medium), 300 (Heavy), 1500 (Push or drag)
Movement Speed: 40

Skills:
Listen +5 (+3 Ranks, +1 Wis, +1 Racial)
Spot +5 (+3 Ranks, +1 Wis, +1 Racial)
Swim +5 (+3 Ranks, +2 Str)
Wilderniss Lore +1 (+1 Wis), +4 when tracking by Scent

Abilities:
Trip
Scent
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency
__________________________________________________

These are possible tricks:
Attack - It attacks a creature appointed by you. You cannot order it to attack unnatural creatures.
Come - It comes to you, even if it would normally not, such as onto a boat.
Defend - It defends you.
Down - It backs off combat or otherwise.
Fetch - It retrieves an item you point out.
Guard - It stays put and prevents others from coming close.
Heel - It follows you, even if it would normally not, such as onto a boat.
Perform - It does simple tricks, like roll over.
Protect - It defends another character you point out.
Seek - It moves somewhere and looks around for anything unusual.
Stay - It stays put until you come back.
Track - It tracks a scent.

Also, the following options are not tricks, but count towards tricks:
Attack Unnatural - If you order it to attack, it will also attack unnatural creatures.
Housebroken - You can take it indoors without it causing any troubles.

For each rank (and only rank, not synergy bonuses, feat bonuses, charisma bonuses, etc...) you get to pick an animal type. You can only train animals selected in this way.

Note, the Riding Dog posted here is assumed to have thorough training in combat, which appears so, reading your history.

If you're riding an animal, and the animal attacks someone, you can also attack yourself if you make a Ride check (DC 10). You can only ride creatures that are at least 1 step larger than you, so you cannot ride on your riding dogs.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Thels, thats great stuff.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2003)

OK

I'm up in the Rogues gallery.


----------



## Thels (Jun 27, 2003)

A link would be usefull...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54796

Doghead, you mislabeled Strength Bonus.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Thels.

I fixed the mistake - hope Jemal doesn't notice the "edited" bit at the bottom. 

A link would be nice but I don't know how.


----------



## batchie (Jun 28, 2003)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
            Name : Kordrim
            Race : Half Elf
           Class : Sorcerer
       Alignment : Chaotic good
           Level : Lvl 2
      Experience : 1200
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
             Age : 33
          Height : 5'4"
          Weight : 112lb
            Eyes : Green
            Hair : Light brown
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
             STR : 12  +1
             DEX : 12  +1
             CON : 16  +3
             INT : 14  +2
             WIS : 14  +2
             CHA : 16  +3
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
         Hit die : d4
      Hit points : 13
           Speed : 20 (medium load)
             ACP : -3 (medium load)
    Armour class : 11
      Initiative : +1
         Fort Sv : 0+3 = +3
          Ref Sv : 0+1 = +1
         Will Sv : 3+2 = +5 
        Base Att : 1
       Melee Att : 1+1= +2 
      Ranged Att : 1+1= +2 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skills    -  2+2=4x4=16+4= 20pts               max ranks= 5/2½
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
         Alchemy (Int) : 0+1= +1
   Concentration (Con) : 4+3= +7
           Craft (Int) : 0+1= +1
Knowledge(arcana)(Int) : 4+2= +6
      Proffesion (Wis) : 0+2= +2
            Scry (Int) : 0+1= +1
      Spellcraft (Int) : 4+2= +6
(x) Hide (Dex) : 0+1-10= -9
(x)  Jump (Str) : 0+1-10= -9
(x)  Listen (Wis) : 0+2+1= +3
(x)       Search (Int) : 2+2+1= +5
(x)         Spot (Wis) : 2+2+1= +5
(x)  Swim (Str) : 0+1-10= -9
(x) Tumble (Dex) : 0+1-10= -9 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Feats
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weapon proficiency (simple)
Toughness
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Spells - daily allowance = 6/5
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lvl 0 = 5
----------
Detect magic (v,s)
Flare (v)
Light (v,m/df)
Mage hand (v,s)
Ray of frost (v,s)
----------
Lvl 1 = 2
----------
Colour spray (v,s,m)
Magic missile (v,s)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Equipment  (50lb) medium load
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weapons
-------
Short spear (AC hit +2, 1d8+1, crit x3, 20', 5lb, large, piercing) 2gp
Light crossbow (AC hit +2, 1d8, crit 19-20 x2, 80', 6ld, piercing) 35gp
Crossbow bolts x 5 (50, 5lb) 5gp
-----
Gear
-----
Backpack - 2gp 
..Waterskin - 1gp
..Bedroll - 1sp
..Flint and steel - 1gp
..Trail rations x7 - 3gp 5sp
..Cold weather outfit - 8gp
Spell component pouch - 5gp
Cure light wounds x4 - 200gp
Scholars outfit - free
Money - 63pp 8gp 4sp
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Racial bonuses
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Immune to sleep spells and similar effects
+2 bonus save against enchantment spells or effects
Low light vision
Elven blood allows use of racially specific items and powers
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Background
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kordrim is from a small forest to the east of Hilgarn. It is just a small comunity of elves that live there but the have gotten fed up of all the trouble that Kordrim's attitude has cost them and he has been banished from the group till he can prove himself a follower of the elven ways.
His father was one of the many men of Hilgarn that liked to dabble with elven women and he was the result of one of these encounters. As for his mother she has done everything she can to prepare Kordrim of what would be the reaction to his duel racial traits but in the end she too has begun to have douts about whether he can handle the strain.
Kordrims main aim in life is to prove that having a human father and elven mother is a good thing and not a defect as most of his encounters have proven.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


I think I have got everything right now but thought I had better re post it before putting it in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Thels (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by batchie_
> *Experience : 1600*



Everyone starts with 1200


> _Originally posted by batchie_
> *Skills ...*



Since you got a +1 to Listen and listen can be used untrained, it's usefull to include it here. You should include all skills that aren't based on ability modifier alone.


> _Originally posted by batchie_
> *Spells - daily allowance = 7/5*



You do not get bonus 0th level spells for having a high Charisma.


> _Originally posted by batchie_
> *Equipment ...*



You know you get one set of clothes for free? Also, you seem to have much less than 900 gold.


> _Originally posted by batchie_
> *Weapons ...*



For ease of reference, you might want to include all modifiers your character has regarding to to hit and damage.


----------



## bruin (Jun 28, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *You know you get one set of clothes for free?*




Arrgh!  Reading this after posting my final version in the rogues gallery.  I'm not going to bother changing it though; Jemal is probably already fed up with me changing my guy like every five minutes in this thread.

I just re-read that part of the equipment chapter and, in addition to the clothes being free, they are also weightless with regard to carrying capacity, and I guess they wouldn't count against the swim check either, for those of you with heavy outfits and ranks in swim.  Luckily my monk outfit is really light, but other clothes might mean a difference of 1 or 2 points in your swim total if you made the same mistake I did.


----------



## Thels (Jun 28, 2003)

Wow, you're right. I missed the part about the clothes not counting towards your weight. That's an extra 8 lb that can matter a lot on some occasions.


----------



## batchie (Jun 28, 2003)

I remembered reading the free clothes but I couldnt rember where I saw it. 

Ok I made the changes and I think thats it now.


----------



## Thels (Jun 28, 2003)

Page 110 IIRC.

It's there all right, I just forgot about it or never read it in the 1st place.


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2003)

OK [Bruin :: Haldamir] is up in the Gallery, and Thels and Batchie are pretty active on this thead, but that leaves us short a few.

Lets kick this off and see what it is all about.


----------



## bruin (Jun 28, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Page 110 IIRC.
> 
> It's there all right, I just forgot about it or never read it in the 1st place. *




[Begin Rant] While I think the PHB is pretty well-done in general, there's a lot of annoying stuff like this.  It seems like important information is often in obscure places, and stuff that could easily be cross-referenced isn't for some reason.  And if you can't remember the exact place, or you don't read the equipment section word for word the first time, good luck finding it.  Couldn't this have at least gotten an asterisk in the equipment table next to the listed "weight"?  And that whole spells per day discussion?  Just a simple clarification on page 7 or 8 would have made it absolutely clear.  Jeez.  [End Rant]

I hear you doghead.  At least this game is coming along nicely though; the Call of Cthulhu game we signed on for doesn't seem to be drawing much interest.


----------



## Thels (Jun 28, 2003)

Everyone already posted a character in here though. So it's just waiting for the final tweaks and then posting them in the Rogue's Gallery.

I'm just waiting for Jemal's next reply about the posts after his last post, before I'll post mine up there.


----------



## shaff (Jun 28, 2003)

so everyone but thels has posted a character?


----------



## Thels (Jun 28, 2003)

No, everyone, including myself, has posted his character here. 2 people have posted their character at the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## shaff (Jun 28, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *
> I'm just waiting for Jemal's next reply about the posts after his last post, before I'll post mine up there. *




by this i thought u meant u stil had not posted it here, but i guess u meant the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 29, 2003)

Allright, everything looks good so far, post the finals in the Rogues gallery.  I'm currently checking on them.

Thels seems to be catching all the mistakes, though.  Kudos to you.

I'll start the game up tommorow IC, after your Chars are posted in the RG.


----------



## doghead (Jun 29, 2003)

Jemal

I havn't included any height weight age stuff. Do you want it added to the character sheet?

Someone suggested adding a link from the character to the game thread - OOC or IC, i'm not sure. I think it's a good idea. Is it OK?

And Thels really has been outstanding in helping people get their characters straight.


----------



## doghead (Jul 1, 2003)

Our DM has gone quite.

Jemal, is everything is OK?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 1, 2003)

All characters are posted except one. Almost ready to play...

What happened to duder?


----------



## batchie (Jul 1, 2003)

Was beginning to wonder that myself guys.

I need to kill some beasties.


----------



## shaff (Jul 1, 2003)

ditto!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2003)

sorry bout that guys, as some of you may know, it's July 1st... Canada day.  It's been a kinda busy few days for me, and I hadn't realized that when I posted last, so I haven't had much time lately..  I'm going over RIGHT NOW to post the IC thread.


Beastie killing time.


----------



## doghead (Jul 2, 2003)

Whooh!

I'm going right over there to post *on* the IC tread.


----------



## doghead (Jul 2, 2003)

> _ Originally posted by Jemal in the IC thread_
> Each of you has worked with each other somewhat in the past, whether just knowing each other from your defense of the city during the the last Orc attack, or from adventuring together, you are... in the very least aquainted with each other.




Possible connections for Hoegor:
:: Haldamir - Hoegor stayed at Haldamir's monastry before comming to town. They travelled into town together (I've already kind of assumed this one in the IC thread ...  )
:: Jeremiah | Khondar | Dierdre | Kordrim - all of us were in town during the last orc raid (a few days ago). We either fought together, crossed paths or least heard about each other. I've assumed (again ...  ) the latter with Jeremiah. The beauty of getting in first.
:: Jillian - the little bugger tried to steal something from me. 
:: Deirdre - she has got a thing for the "noble savage" type  (Its a joke. Honestly. Hoegor is the epitome of decorum.)

Anyway, just some thoughts. Pitch in what you think and we can hash somethings out.

Edit: I miss-spelt my character's name ... 
Edit: Twice!


----------



## Thels (Jul 2, 2003)

I like links

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55306


----------



## doghead (Jul 2, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *I like links
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55306 *




I like peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## bruin (Jul 2, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Possible connections for Hoegor:
> :: Haldamir - Hoegor stayed at Haldamir's monastry before comming to town. They travelled into town together (I've already kind of assumed this one in the IC thread ...  )
> *




Hey, loved the response--just perfect.  That should work quite well.  And Haldamir is going to become much less of an ass as the campaign progresses.  I'm sort of setting up his character development as a process of learning humility, respecting the others in the group, etc.


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey Shaff

I've got Dictionary.com  in my bookmarks. It can be quite useful.

Re: "hothead" - OOC, I don't really have any impressions of the characters as we have just started. Hoegor, on the other hand, is a great believer in first impressions. The beauty of these is that they can give the IC interaction alot more dramatic potential. As the game goes on, these impressions will change as the characters get to know each other. So long as it stays IC and doesn't disrupt the game, IC impressions of the other characters make the game more interesting. 

Anyway, that's my thinking. I think that it is good that you brought it up.


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

heh, im gonna have to change my characters attitude... i try to be different... but I was going to do the exact same thing Bruin is doing...  Meh o well.  I guess a cleric should be well known within the party.  After William talks to us, he will open up a bit.


----------



## doghead (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone seen Duder?


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

nopers.


----------



## bruin (Jul 9, 2003)

I thought I saw Duder's name on the list last week, maybe the same day or a day after the IC thread started.  Maybe he saw that his games were going on without him and he just left?

Hope he comes back, we could use another character in that other game for sure(er, EDIT after reading doghead's post below, I meant the Sick and Twisted game since Kuro's still recruiting there; yes, it would be Jemal's call for this game).


----------



## doghead (Jul 9, 2003)

I hope that he resurfaces. Its Jemal's call, but I don't have any problem with him being woven back into the thread.


----------



## bruin (Jul 9, 2003)

Ok, so now might be a good time for me to sort of define what Haldamir's attitude towards everyone is.  Of course he's a jerk, but for my own benefit I kind of want to sketch this out a bit.  Most of this has already been developed IC, this is sort of a summary of what's happened(except for Jeremy).

Diedre:  He respects and admires the paladin's focus/discipline.

Kordrim: He wants to be friends and continue discussing the whole mixed blood issue, but his lack of tact probably means that more stupid comments will be forthcoming.

Jeremy:  Basically neutral.  Because of the monastery's ambivalent view on suffering, it also means he has an ambivalent view about Pelor.  Monks tend to think dualistically, which means Pelor's healing has no meaning without pain and suffering, which paradoxically makes Pelor the god of suffering just as much as he is the god of healing.

Hoegor:  He thinks Hoegor is an undisciplined savage, but of course we know that this isn't really the case.  He'll learn that in time.  I'll try not to bog the thread down in too much verbal sparring though, as it could just be annoying after a while. 

Jillian: He doesn't want to provoke a halfling rogue, as doing so would make him subject to her whims.  So he'll just avoid her as much as possible.

Of course, it's none of my business to tell anyone how they should act _towards_ Haldamir.  If I'm willing to dish out the verbal abuse, I should be willing to take it as well.

Also, feel free at any time to steer me in the right direction in this thread if I ever go to far with anything he does, or if I'm slowing down the progress too much.  Like I've mentioned before, I'm sort of new to this and I won't necessarily know if I'm going too far without help from you guys.


----------



## Thels (Jul 9, 2003)

You're doing fine IMHO.

As long as everyone remembers that player A doesn't think about player B in the way that character A thinks about character B, we'll be okay.


----------



## duder (Jul 9, 2003)

sorry guys, didn't realize this had started yet. somehow i wasn't getting announcement of new posts, whats going on


----------



## Thels (Jul 9, 2003)

Check the link? http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55306


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> *
> Hoegor:  He thinks Hoegor is an undisciplined savage, ... *




Hoegor is not adverse to people thinking that. Occasionally he will even cultivate the stereotype. It works in his favour many times. 

Duder: Welcome back. Maybe check you Control panel settings if you arn't getting notification. I'm asuming that you subscribed to the threads. Post a message to Jemal on the IC thread - this thread isn't always so active.


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *You're doing fine IMHO.
> 
> As long as everyone remembers that player A doesn't think about player B in the way that character A thinks about character B, we'll be okay. *




I think that the thread has a good balance of roleplay and momentum. Thels point is, however, right on the money.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2003)

Welcome back Duder, I was contemplating what to do about you, but I'm glad I don't have to do anything.  I'ld like it if you could read the whole thread, but here's a quick run-down: 

The city you live in has for the past few years been under constant attacks from Orcs, the last one being just a few days ago.  Because of all the orc attacks (And the expected attempted invasion) the majority of experienced warriors, wizards, etc, have either perished in battle or left for the borderlands (Which, btw, are only a few days ride away) to fight off the orcs.  
This means that you guys are basically the biggest fish in the tank right now.  

Over the last month, there's been NO sunlight b/c a storm of ever-increasing intensity has moved in, and appears to be getting bigger (covering more area away from you) on a nearly daily basis.  Master William (A wizard of good repute, who lives in a Tower in the city, and is a member of the cities Ruling council) has discovered that the source is not exactly natural... An evil, abandoned temple about 50 miles away is the cause of it... some sort of evil, ancient ritual made to destroy the world has been set off by.. well, you don't exactly know.  SO, he's asked the group of you to investigate and, if possible, attempt to put an end to the ritual.  His chief aid (An elven lady named Rocheleen) Is going to lead you there tommorow shortly before daybreak, and he'll remain using his magics to trick the populace (Which he beleives includes one or more spies for the orcs) into thinking you're spending a lot of time at his tower.

Should be easy to pick up from the spot they're at.


----------



## doghead (Jul 15, 2003)

*Looking for Duder*

Looks like duder's molecules have slipped out of phase again


----------



## bruin (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Looking for Duder*



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> *Looks like duder's molecules have slipped out of phase again    *




It's been a week since we heard from him.  Is the IC thread paused right now until Duder works his way in?  Last time I checked, everyone else had already chimed in about what they'd do for the evening until bed, so I'm not sure what we're waiting on.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 16, 2003)

well, I was going to wait a few days for Duder, but I think I waited a bit too long.  Well, we'll have you guys leave on your own then, now.  If/when he shows up again I might get him back in somehow, or not, depending on what u guys think.


----------



## Thels (Jul 16, 2003)

It's no use if he just posts once every 2 weeks or so. Maybe if he could explain his absense and can tell he'll be more active, we could give it a shot though.


----------



## shaff (Jul 16, 2003)

either way is fine with me.


----------



## doghead (Jul 17, 2003)

*Looking for duder*

I would like to have him back on board but would be wary of doing so at this stage without some kind of commitment to posting regularly.


----------



## doghead (Jul 17, 2003)

*Action in IC*

Jemal

When we attempt something IC, do you want us to note skills and feats that we think relevant or do you have that all in hand?

Either way is fine with me. I'm quite happy not to be posting numbers and stuff.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 17, 2003)

I'ld like it if you could post in OOC after the post, and put the relevant numbers/skills/feats (Don't bother going into much detail, like HOW you got it like that, just the final).  I know some people don't like posting lotsa numbers, but it makes it much quicker for me to do stuff if you do.  If you forget, I'll still be able to do it, so don't worry too much.


----------



## Thels (Jul 17, 2003)

Okay, here goes:

Dana's attacks:
Attacks: Hooves +6, Hooves +6, Bite +1
Damage: Hooves 1d6+4, Hooves 1d6+4, Bite 1d4+2

Deirdre's attack:
Bastard Sword, To Hit +5, Dmg 1d10+3, Crit 19-20/x2, Medium, Slashing, 10lb

Dana might be wary to attack an undead, but she's trained to attack unnatural creatures and is within an aura of courage, so I'm hoping Deirdre can get her to attack anyhow. I need to make a Ride check (+8) against DC 10 for Deirdre to be able to attack herself (95% chance  ).

I have mounted combat, so if Dana gets hit, I can make a ride check against the zombie's to hit check to negate the attack (1/round), which for the sake of convenience I will always use on the first hit Dana receives.

EDIT: Bruin: Riding horses on the sight of undead? Should be obvious.


----------



## doghead (Jul 18, 2003)

Hoegor is looking to put some distance between the party and the creatures. Then we can dismount and engage. He doubts most of the party are any good at mounted combat. He will try and pull the party out of the path of the creatures and a little ahead. Somewhere where they can tie up the horses.

Hoegar can ride (+4) but doesn't have mounted combat experience. He's not looking to engage the creature threatening Jillian, just harasss and distract it to give Haldamir time to remount and everyone time to gather (Melee +4, Spear 1d8 +2, Initiative +6, Combat reflexes.)


----------



## bruin (Jul 19, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *Hoegor is looking to put some distance between the party and the creatures. Then we can dismount and engage. He doubts most of the party are any good at mounted combat. He will try and pull the party out of the path of the creatures and a little ahead. Somewhere where they can tie up the horses.*




I knew I should have left my damn horse with Rocheleen or whatever her name is.  Anyway, I won't remount until Jemal says what happens.


----------



## batchie (Jul 21, 2003)

Sorry for my lack of posts. Had a bit of hard drive trouble. Hopefully I should be ok now. I noticed things seem to have speeded up a bit and I have been left behind.


----------



## doghead (Jul 24, 2003)

The maps good. We still seem to be missing Rocheleen. A slip?

Sorry, i didn't post combat numbers for Godsfoot. I was just working of Thels' post for the warhorse.


----------



## Thels (Jul 24, 2003)

Dana is a Heavy Warhorse, Godsfoot is a Light Warhorse. Don't copy the stats.

Also, you haven't specified tricks for it.

EDIT: Deleted stuff, I was goofing up.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2003)

Doghead - The stats for a light warhorse should be in the MM.  I'ld suggest you copy them down somewhere.


BTW, I could've sworn I edited Rocheleen in... checking.


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2003)

Got them.


----------



## Thels (Jul 25, 2003)

I made a post containing the Light Warhorse and Dog stats, as well as the tricks you can teach them. It's somewhere in this thread. How are we on 3.5 rules? I can update it accordingly. Should we update our characters to 3.5? For lowlevel paladins a lot is changed around. There's some abilities I lose and get later on, while some abilities that I didn't have yet are now available.


----------



## Thels (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm going on vacation (well, sorta) for two weeks from Saturday July 26 to Saturday August 9. I won't have access to internet at all (and no time for this anyhow) during that period, so you'll pretty much have to do without me. I guess you either put me on autopilot or throw me into a pocket dimension for the time being. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.

Autopilot Guidelines: For this combat, she'll try to take out as much Zombies as she can without putting too much danger on Dana or herself. Assuming that on horses they're faster than the zombies on foot, she'll leave from battle when things get to dangerous for her and none of the others is in apparent danger. In general she's probably act like your standard meatshield in combat.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2003)

This isn't a 3.5 game, just so everyone's clear on that.


----------



## Thels (Jul 25, 2003)

Okay, so stuff can stay as it is. Good.


----------



## batchie (Jul 26, 2003)

Im on holiday from next thursday to the following tuesday.


----------



## doghead (Jul 27, 2003)

Whats the call on people on holiday? I will be off myself in September. Personally, I prefer the "autopilot" option to pocket dimensions. I dislike the discontinuity of the latter. Jemal, are you willing to run the characters? 

I would like to propose the following suggestion: characters on autopilot won't die as a result of their actions. I think that the possibility of death is an important element to any game, but having your character die while you are not there would be ... anticlimatic.

Thoughts?


----------



## batchie (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok guys Im back from my hols and will catch up on the post I have missed and then post myself.

Allan


----------



## doghead (Aug 13, 2003)

Sorry about the absence guys.

I don't know what the story was, but I have been unable to connect to ENworld since Monday last week. I tried daily, and from three different computers. Hopefully the problem won't continue.

I only have a few minutes (This is my morning check in. It usually only took a minute.) but I will try and pick up the pieces and catch up with the IC thread this evening (assuming I can get back).


----------



## doghead (Aug 14, 2003)

Any chance of shifting this game up a gear? _Or perhaps down a gear to get the revs up would be a better analogy._

Anyway, thought that I would ask.


----------



## bruin (Aug 14, 2003)

Just chiming in to let everyone know I'm still here and ready to go whenever.  Sounds like Jemal's been busy lately, so just have to wait a bit.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59872


----------



## batchie (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm still here too.


----------



## shaff (Aug 15, 2003)

same here.


----------



## Thels (Aug 15, 2003)

Yeap. Let's just be patient, Jemal must be busy.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2003)

Hi all, yes I have been VERY busy lately, preparing for this week, which is where the bad news comes in. 

After my posting spree I'll be going on tonight, I'll probly be unable to post again till the 24th, as I'll be kinda gone from the world.

NOW is the good news.. After that, my life should be at the point I can start posting more frequently again.  (Gotta start working on my post-count again)


----------



## doghead (Aug 16, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up.

Sorry about the little rant. I have been feeling kinda grumpy recently.

Later

the sore head of the dog


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2003)

allright, I'm finally back, so now I gotta go through all my threads I'm in and post.  I'll have an IC update sometime today.


----------



## doghead (Sep 9, 2003)

I am going to be away from the 15th to the end of the month. I won't have access during this time. 

Bruin, if Jemal says OK, would you be up for ghost running Hoegor while I'm away? 

Just a thought.


----------



## bruin (Sep 9, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> I am going to be away from the 15th to the end of the month. I won't have access during this time.
> 
> Bruin, if Jemal says OK, would you be up for ghost running Hoegor while I'm away?
> 
> Just a thought.




HA!  Running Hoegor and Haldamir at the same time?  Imagine the possibilities...  

Sure.  I've been pretty busy lately, but I should have some spare time during that stretch.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 9, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> HA!  Running Hoegor and Haldamir at the same time?  Imagine the possibilities...
> 
> Sure.  I've been pretty busy lately, but I should have some spare time during that stretch.




No problems with me.


----------



## doghead (Sep 10, 2003)

I wonder what possiblities Bruin is thinking of ... Whoops, we're recording.

OK. Er ... done.

I'll let you know when I on for the last time. But now back to to our regurlary scheduled battle.


----------



## doghead (Sep 14, 2003)

OK Bruin, you're up. Feel free to play it as you see it. 

For what its worth, I was figuring on Hoegor just getting in there, cracking a few skulls and scattering the beasts. If not, Plan B: prey that the others pull his butt out of the fire.

Have fun and thanks.

See you all in October.

the absent dog.


----------



## doghead (Oct 8, 2003)

I will be gone again from Oct 26th to Nov 2nd. I may some have internet access, but probably won't have time to update any of my games during this time.


----------



## doghead (Oct 25, 2003)

OK. I'm off.

I'm ok with having Hoegor remote piloted to keep the game moving.

Have fun. See you in November (2nd).


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry guys. Recent pasttime was real hectic to me, with some forum downtimes on top of that 

Lol, that post is entirely different from the post that was shown in my mail 

I know Shaff's still on the boards, perhaps I should ask him to check upon this thread in one of the other threads. Having seen Bruin in a while and Batchie in a long while.


----------



## shaff (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh yea, sorry im here... I thought this game was dead, I haven't seen it on PTG forums, must have just missed it... dunno.  Anyways... anyone wanna sum it up for me?  Last I knew we were fighting those zombies in the rain outside the town... im sure I missed a butt load.


----------



## Thels (Nov 7, 2003)

It didn't die but went really slow. You should have no troubles reading up.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 12, 2003)

yeah, it's not quite dead, and won't be if i've got anything to say.


oh btw, i'm back.  thread updated.  Hey, Shaff, hope you'll stick around.


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry for not posting... Had a hectic last few days. I seem to have those a lot lately


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Thels

Give your usual stirling reliablity, your not going to hear any complaints from me over a couple of days. Hope it wasn't anything traumatic.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't worry about it, I'm often taken away from the computer for a day or two at a time, so I'm not going to hold a few days against anyone.


----------



## Thels (Nov 18, 2003)

My reliability is far from stilrling lately  Anyhow, it was more of a mass post in all my OOC threads, before I even started checking the IC threads. Turned out I posted this same message in a campaign where I had the last post, yet on another campaign I missed 5 IC pages and about as much OOC pages in that same time period.

BTW, this campaign started for 8 players, but only 3 remain. Are we gonna stick to that number, or it is rerecruitment time?


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2003)

At the moment the game works with three. The absence of the others doesn't create a continuity problem. And three good posters makes for a much faster game. I would really love to be in the the third game to finish at EN World  

Of course, I don't know how much reworking the game would require to compensate for the smaller party (perhaps none - it just means that we will die quicker).

I don't have any objects to re-recruiting, but am happy with three. More Glory for Hoegor!


----------



## Thels (Nov 18, 2003)

Mmh, my 2nd ENWorld game is also a 3 player party and I'm also a 2nd level paladin without a cleric in the group. Big difference is that Zoe carries a CLW staff, where Deirdre does not.


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2003)

Ah yes. A good point. Cleric anyone? Did I see shaff around a week ago or so?

It is still doable (or di-able) depending on the good will of the GM.

I suppose the balls in Jemal court.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, I've got a fix that Might work IC, but it'll just be easier and not as messy to recruit 1 more character, so I'll open this up for 1 cleric/druid if that is what people want.

And yes, Shaff was here on the 6th but he dissapeared again.


----------



## doghead (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey all, I'm going to be gone for 48 hours. Catch you when I get back.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd be happy to come in with a Druid, can someone pass me a link to the 3.0 SRD?


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

Hmm, a wand of CLW could do the trick too, but nonetheless, welcome Pyrex. Sorry, dunno the 3.0 SRD.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2003)

(Note:  I'm working from 3.5 materials here, so correct me if necessary...)

Both light horses & heavy horses are listed as acceptable animal companions from the druid list.  Would it be acceptable to take a warhorse as my animal companion if I also pay the listed cost for the mount?

Edit:  (I'm going for the Druid/Mounted Combat angle)


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, Jemal is up for judging that, but I'll provide my thoughts on the subject:

Frankly, you can have ANY animal as your companion under the 3.0 rules, though you have to find one (or more), they don't appear out of thin air like the paladin's warhorse does. For most animals, you can assume you found them in the wild earlier during your life, but light and heavy warhorses, who are still animals, are not encountered in the wild, you have to get your hands on one in another way (like buying one or training one). Also keep in mind that a heavy warhorse takes up 4 HD slots, where the other horses only take up 3.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2003)

Pyrex - Sorry but the 3.0 SRD has been replaced with the 3.5 srd as far as I can tell.. i can't find the 3.0 version, just the d20 modern and 3.5

I'ld be willing to let you have a warhorse as your animal companion if you 'pay' for it.  Your character wouldn't really have 'bought' it, more like raised and trained it yourself, and that amount of money would be for stuff like training supplies, previous stabling, etc.  it just coincedentally was the same amount it would take to buy a warhorse..... yeah, that's it..


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 5, 2003)

That's kind of what I was aiming for. 

I'll have my (3.5) character posted here for review some time this afternoon.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 5, 2003)

The 3.0 SRD can be found here


----------



## doghead (Dec 6, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> That's kind of what I was aiming for.
> 
> I'll have my (3.5) character posted here for review some time this afternoon.




Welcome to our frightfully friendly family of (now) four. You're the baby.


----------



## Thels (Dec 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Pyrex - Sorry but the 3.0 SRD has been replaced with the 3.5 srd as far as I can tell.. i can't find the 3.0 version, just the d20 modern and 3.5
> 
> I'ld be willing to let you have a warhorse as your animal companion if you 'pay' for it.  Your character wouldn't really have 'bought' it, more like raised and trained it yourself, and that amount of money would be for stuff like training supplies, previous stabling, etc.  it just coincedentally was the same amount it would take to buy a warhorse..... yeah, that's it..



 Actually, it doesn't say anywhere you bought any of your starting equipment, just that the value of your starting equipment equals that amount of money. So it really doesn't matter how much gold he spent on the horse in the past. At the beginning of the game, he has a horse which has a value of 400 gp. Ends up at the same thing though.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2003)

Doesn't really matter HOW you figure it out, just as long as X00 of the starting gold is 'assigned' to the horse for something.

Soon as Pyrex's char is posted I'll check up on it and we'll all see if we can make sure it's compatible.  Until then, there's no reason we can't keep going IC, is there?  *goes for update*


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 8, 2003)

My character is done, but I couldn't post it friday as ENWorld was offline.  I'll get it posted first thing tomorrow morning.  Thanks to Dalamar it should even be correct for 3.0.

(But if you don't mind I'd rather use the 3.5 Animal Companion rules.  Otherwise I have to get a new mount every couple levels...)


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 8, 2003)

Ok.  Take a look and make sure I did everything right and I'll move my PC over to the RG thread. 


```
[B]Name:[/B] Beric Treespeaker
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p)                        [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1,200
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p)                        [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 20 (2d8+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (10p)                       [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p)                        [B]Speed:[/B] 30'       
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p)                       [B]Init:[/B] +2       
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (4p)                        [B]ACP:[/B] -0         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0     +2    +0   +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +3          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +3          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage   Critical[/B]
Scimitar                  +3      1d6+2    18x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Sylvan

[B]Class Features:[/B] Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Woodland Stride 

[B]Feats:[/B] Mounted Combat, Ride by Attack

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 25        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
  Animal Empathy           4    +3           +7
  Climb*                   0    +2           +2
  Concentration            2    +3           +5
  Diplomacy                3    +2           +5
  Heal                     2    +3           +5
  Kn(Nature)               4    +1           +5
  Listen*                  0    +3           +3
  Ride                     4    +2           +6
  Spellcraft               4    +1           +5
  Spot*                    0    +3           +3
  Swim                     0    +2           +2
  Wild Lore                2    +3           +5

*Cross-Class skill

[B]Equipment:                       Cost  Weight[/B]

  Scimitar                       15gp    4lb
  Sling
    Sling Bullets x20             2sp   10lb
  Leather Armor                  10gp   15lb
  Explorers Outfit		  0gp

  Heavy Warhorse                400gp
    Bit & Bridle                  2gp
    Leather Barding              20gp
    Riding Saddle		 10gp
    Saddlebags                    4gp
      Feed x10d                   5sp
      Trail Rations x10d          5gp
      Waterskin x10              10gp

  Backpack                        2gp    2lb
    Cold Weather Outfit           8gp    7lb
    Flint & Steel                 1gp
    Rope, Silk 50'               10gp    5lb
    Tanglefoot Bag                       4lb
    Whetstone                     2cp  0.5lb
    Winter Blanket                5sp    3lb
    Potion: Bulls Strength
    Potion: Less. Restoration   300gp
    Potion: Levitate
    Scroll: CLW x4              100gp  


Total                          888.22gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B]50.5lb      [B]Money:[/B]  11gp  8sp  8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 58   116   175   350   875


[b]Spells/Day:	0    1[/b]
                4    3

[b]Prepared Spells:[/b]
  Lvl 0: Create Water, CMW, Light x2

  Lvl 1: CLW, Entangle, Goodberry


[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 170lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned

Stormwind (Heavy Warhorse)
Large Animal
HD 4 (30hp)
Initiative +1
Speed: 50'
AC 16 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +2 Armor), touch 10, flat-footed 15
BaB/Grapple: +2/+10
Attack: 2x Hoof +6 d6+4, Bite d4+2
SQ: Low Light Vision, Scent
F/R/W: +7/+5/+2
Skills: Listen +1, Spot +7
```


----------



## Thels (Dec 8, 2003)

's always fun to see someone use your template 

Welcome Pyrex


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 8, 2003)

It wasn't too far from what I had been using anyway so after switching to using it for LEW it's pretty much become my default.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 12, 2003)

I will be away from the game for about 2 weeks from Dec 19 - Jan 5. I might show up sporadically during this time.

Tailspinner


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 16, 2003)

Jemal?  Any feedback on my character?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2003)

whoops.. sorry Pyrex, forgot you were waiting on me.  Looks good as far as I can see.  I'll work you into the story ASAP.. I think I even have a good way to do it... *MWAHAHAHAHA*
private email time... what's your email addy, last-nameless one?

And btw, please please PLEASE somebody tell me how to get that 'member' thing under your name to say something else...  Do you have to ask a mod to do it, or is there some button I've lost track of?


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 17, 2003)

I've sent you mail with my address to the email in your profile.  (I don't leave my address listed as my spam-blocker nukes any mail I havent previously approved...)

You need to be a community supporter before you can change your title.  After that it's available in your profile.


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2003)

But do you get to choose the name or is it given to you?


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 17, 2003)

Once you're a community supporter, you can go to 'User CP -> Profile' and set it to whatever you want in the 'Custom User Text' field.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 18, 2003)

You left the "one or two players" sign up, so I'd thought I'd poke my head in here.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 18, 2003)

Autopilot notes for Jillian: She will open locks and check for traps like a normal thief. She will keep back in a fight or try to flank or sneak attack. She will also try to disrupt any spell caster's spells with her darts.


----------



## Thels (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm back.


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey Thels. Welcome back. You had exams, right. Hope they went well.

Cheers Tailspinner, see you when you get back.

Thomas. I'm more than happy to have you on board. There are three "survivers" from the orginal party - a Barbarian, a Paladin and a Rogue. And there is one, a Druid, waiting in the wings.


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2003)

Thels, from reading over the IC thread, I think it was mid afternoon when we went down the stairs, and we have been down about an hour. Does that sound about right?

Thats what I have assumed in Hoegor's reply.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 19, 2003)

Nifty.  I'm thinking sorcerer- we doing 3 or 3.5?  I'm thinking paticularly re: the ability of sorcerers to switch out spells as they level up will be relevant.

Also, where can we pull spells from?  Feats from?  The idea is a fire-based sorcerer, so my hope was that Tome and Blood is in (for the elemental savant) and that I could take the "Educated" feat, which makes that crucial knowledge: the planes a class skill.


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Nifty.  I'm thinking sorcerer- we doing 3 or 3.5?  I'm thinking paticularly re: the ability of sorcerers to switch out spells as they level up will be relevant.
> 
> Also, where can we pull spells from?  Feats from?  The idea is a fire-based sorcerer, so my hope was that Tome and Blood is in (for the elemental savant) and that I could take the "Educated" feat, which makes that crucial knowledge: the planes a class skill.




Jemal!?!

Sorry Thomas, actually I can't remember which edition we are using. Comments from Pyrex suggest that we are on 3.0. Page 7 gets a mention in the thread title, perhaps it can help.

Jemal, as you may have gathered, is the person to ask. (S)He the (wo)man! *got my fingers crossed for you* 

A fire sorcerer sounds interesting. BTW, whats the difference in game terms btween a sorcerer and a wizard?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 19, 2003)

Heh.  Whoops.  Assumed you were the DM.   Jemal?  Pretty please? 

In game terms (I assume you mean mechanical terms), a Sorcerer knows a certain, limited number of spells.  This number is set by level and only changes when you level up.  However, they have a certain number of spells per day per level, and they can cast their spells in any combination (If, for example, I know 2 1st level spells, A and B, and I can cast 1st level spells 5 times per day, I could cast A three times and B twice, B once and A five times, or whatever I wanted).

A wizard, however, has a certain number of spell slots per day and must choose which spells fill those slots ahead of time.  For example, a wizard with three spells and two spell slots would have to choose at the beginning of the day whether he wanted two of a kind, one of A and one of C, or what have you.  He can choose from any spell in his spell book.  He starts with 3+int mod 1st level spells, and gets 2 spells of any level he can cast each time he levels up.  He can also, with time and money, scribe new spells into his spellbook he finds during his adventures (scrolls or other spellbooks).  So he has a wider selection, but has to be more intellectual about what he prepares.


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2003)

A heads up: I am going to be gone from the 26th until the end of the year. I probably won't be able to check in during that time.


----------



## Thels (Dec 19, 2003)

Exams? Nope. Wish I was still attending school. A student's life is so easy.

We're doing 3.0, so that means no spellswitching. Rules were pretty core, but maybe you get lucky and Jemal allows for it.

Changes between Wizard and Sorceror:
- A Wizard decides what spells to pick in the morning, while a Sorceror picks them when he casts them.
- A Wizard on default knows slightly more spells than the Sorceror does. In addition, the Wizard is able to learn new spells from scrolls/books. The number of spells a Sorceror knows is limited by the rules.
- A Wizard receives access to higher level spells one level earlier than the Sorceror does.
- A Sorceror receives more spells per level.
- A Wizard receives bonus feats.
- A Wizard uses intelligence to cast spells, a Sorceror uses Charisma.
- A Wizard has a wider variety of class skills.
- A Sorceror casts it's spells spontaneous, making them fullround actions.
- A Wizard requires his spellbook to study for his spells.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> We're doing 3.0, so that means no spellswitching. Rules were pretty core, but maybe you get lucky and Jemal allows for it.




Yeah, I'm trying to keep it core, so no Tome and Blood right now.  



> - A Sorceror casts it's spells spontaneous, making them fullround actions.



The rest of what you said is true, but Sorcs only cast them as full round actions if they're being modded by metamagic, otherwise its the normal standard action for most spells.

The main diff in my eyes is every morning the wiz has to decide "i want 2 fireballs, a fly, and a haste today for my third level spells." and the sorc says "I know fireball and fly for third level... as long as I have spells left to cast, i can cast whichever I want"
I much prefer sorcs.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 21, 2003)

So I'm in?  Huzzah!

No worries about Tome and Blood, I can do what I need to do without it.  Character should go up tomorrow.

Just one thing- would you mind if among the effects of _Prestidigitation_ is the ability to produce a small jet of flame, about the equivalent of a lit tindertwig (i.e, lighting torches as a standard action, that sort of thing).


----------



## Jemal (Dec 30, 2003)

Sorry, gotta say no to that for Prestidigitation, it's supposed to be the weakest spell possible, unable to duplicate the effects of other spells, and with no combat value. Fire, no matter how weak, can have combat applications.  (ie lighting oil, etc)

If you want, how's this 0-lvl spell sound?
"Jet of flame" .. Same as Ray of Frost, except range 10' jet, and does 1d4 fire damage.  Lights flamable materials as well.


----------



## Thels (Jan 1, 2004)

Sounds pretty good for a 0th level... But what's a jet exactly? I mean, how would it work in gameterms?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm back.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm back.


----------



## doghead (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Tailspinner,

Its been quiet. You havn't missed much. Dierdre suggested we return to the surface, so we're back at camp. I've been doodling around since then.

We have a new player, but no sign of a charater yet.

Jemal, how do you plan to handle the missing players - Shaft Bruin et al. I've avoided having Hoegor speak to anyone so as leave option your options. Are you planning to write them out?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2004)

Finally posted the character stats.  Will write up character backround shortly. 

As for the jet of flame, he mostly wanted something to light cigarettes and oil-soaked enemies with.   So a ranged touch attack, close range, with the ability to light fires is about what I'd like.  Like ray of frost, only figure 1d2 fire damage?  Downgraded from 1d3 because it can start fires.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, I'm writing Pyrex's char into the story now, and starting the write-out of the others.  

Thomas, I'll write you in once you've got a bit of a background done up.. I'ld like to know a few things about your char before I figure out how to put you in.
Also, I'ld appreciate it if your character were Good aligned.


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Jemal, 

Welcome back.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 12, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, I'm writing Pyrex's char into the story now, and starting the write-out of the others.




Jemal, did you get the e-mail I sent you a couple weeks ago?  
(I just want to make sure it didn't get spam-blocked)

Also I still had one question, do you mind if I use the 3.5 animal companion instead of the 3.0?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 12, 2004)

No, I don't have any emails from you..  Either I didn't get it, it got spammed blocked (which deletes every week), or I accidentaly deleted it..

Was there anything important?  I know you sent it in response to me asking for your email, but the stuff I was going to talk to you about doesn't really matter any more, as I fixed the missing pc problem differently than I had originally planned.

Also, thinking about the 3.5 vs 3.0 animal companions and comparing.. I'll tell you before it matters for combat, probly by later today.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 12, 2004)

Nothing important.  Just sent an email to let you know my address & let you know I un-spam-blocked yours.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 16, 2004)

Backround and etc. posted.  Sorry it took so long.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2004)

and I am sorry I took so long to get back, had a bit of a problem with my computer... can't wait till i get a new one. (yeah, like that'll happen this year).

Anyways, I'll read up bground for him, work him in and do update on thread.


----------



## doghead (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey Jemal, 

Just checking in. Ready to roll when you are.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 22, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> and I am sorry I took so long to get back, had a bit of a problem with my computer... can't wait till i get a new one. (yeah, like that'll happen this year).
> 
> Anyways, I'll read up bground for him, work him in and do update on thread.




Hep hup.  Eagerly awaiting my grand entrance.


----------



## doghead (Jan 22, 2004)

Has anyone seen Thels around? I really hope he hasn't been taken ... Winding up Dierdre was the best part of the game.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 22, 2004)

I believe Mazinita said in the Crossed Paths game that he's gotten real busy if late, if that helps.


----------



## doghead (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, I seem to remember that. I hope that he finds time to make it back. I hope that it isn't anything serious.

How the sorcerer coming along?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 22, 2004)

He (Thels) hasn't posted recently in the other game we're both in.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 22, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Yeah, I seem to remember that. I hope that he finds time to make it back. I hope that it isn't anything serious.
> 
> How the sorcerer coming along?



 All done, just awaiting an intro.


----------



## doghead (Jan 22, 2004)

Thels and I both started in this game as "Newbies".

Ah, the good old days ....


----------



## doghead (Jan 25, 2004)

Its a little quiet on the IC front. I know TH is around and waiting in the wings. Anyone else still here?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 26, 2004)

Still here.  Will be posting IC soon.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2004)

srry, been bit busy.  will update either tonight or tuesday night.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 2, 2004)

Let me know once you've made a decision on the animal companion question and I'll move my PC to the RG thread.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2004)

Pyrex - Go ahead and use the one you wanted.

Are we gonna get some more activity IC or am I gonna have to throw something into the mix to shake things up?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

Whoops! Didn't know I had gotten my entrance.  Off to the IC thread I go...


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 6, 2004)

So, er, where is the RG thread?  The link I found uses the cyberstreet URL and therefore won't let me post...


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah, I'm sorry. There's this thing called 'Real Life' that, just when you think you got it under control, makes a 180 degree flip 

IC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55306


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey thels

Good to see you back. 

I suspect that you've read the IC, but basically, we returned to the top, ran into a couple more characters and were discussing the redistribution of Sir W's items. Hoegor has suggested taking down the troll cos he's worried about someone opening the door behind the group and setting the troll upon the Rocheleen and the sick. Neither discussion went very far.

the barbarian dog


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah, I've read back on what happened. I'll do that for all games I was in, even though that'll mean several dozens of pages for the House Millithor campaign. *ugh*


----------



## doghead (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey all,

I'm going to be away from tomorrow til saturday. Its unlikely that I'll have any access during that time. Feel free to keep things moving along.

cheers

the head of the dog


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 8, 2004)

Why're y'all so suprised that Beric took one of the strength potions?  He's fairly likely to be swingin' his saber quite a bit as we work our way through the temple.


----------



## doghead (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey Pyrex. I was more surprised that Hoegor took one, with his rage ability and all. I was just using Thels' post as an excuse to do a bit of a shuffle. Choosing stuff like that gives me a dogofaheadache. If I take this ... but then ... of course ... on the other hand ????

Not sure why Dierdre was surprised. Maybe you took hers  .


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I need to bail out from here on. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------



## doghead (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Thels, really sorry to hear that. The interaction between Hoegor and Dierdre has been one of the best parts of the game for me. I understand that things have been a bit rough for you of late. Good luck with it, whatever it is. Doghead.

Which I suppose raises the question - is there still a game here? I tend to check my games through the UserCP. So I don't get to see who is around outside of those I am in games with. I know Thomas Hobbes is around. I know I am. Tailspinner? Pyrex? Jemal? How are things going at your end?

I would like to see the game continue, but the lack of activity does sometimes make me wonder if its time to pull the plug - which I really hate saying.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm still here, I even posted IC recently.


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Pyrex,

Kinda quiet arond here, ain't it.  Hummm.

So how about them Mets.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm still here...


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Tailspinner

Is there a story behind the Username? And is that a dragon?

the head of the dog


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 29, 2004)

It seems we need some DM postage.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2004)

I was gone for a while, now I'm back.  Will post ASAP, but finishing up all my OOC "I'm back" posts first.  For explanation, check out my "EXPERIENCE" OOC thread.


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll be away from the 14th to the end of the month. As I might not get a chance to check in before I go, feel free to ghost Hoegor from here Jemal. Intentions: look to bust open the gate in the absence of a better idea.

cheers. the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2004)

Hey all, I'm off again. I'm going to be away from tomorrow til the 27th of May. My online access will be limited, so I probably won't be able to update during that time. Have fun. And stay safe  doghead.


----------



## doghead (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey all,

I've been feeling kind of at sixes and sevens recently. As a result I have decided its time to do some steamlining and formally cut out of any games that are not active at the moment. This game is one of them.

Jemal, I just wanted to say thanks for starting this (once was newbie) game and my PbP experience at ENWorld.

the head of the dog.


----------

